# Epic Movie Dance Scenes



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2015)

Mashed-up to the song "Get Up and Dance".


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Lara (Jul 17, 2015)

What a FUN thread! 
This is the Tango dance lesson the night before the competition.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm _almost _ashamed of myself for drooling.
Richard Gere in a tux....
Al Pacino was still yummy in 1992...
Antonia Banderas...not bad

<sigh> 

Patrick Swayze... 
Gene Kelly ... incredible...THE KING :love_heart:


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Underock1 (Jul 17, 2015)

I really _am _getting old. The only one of all of those sequences posted that I have ever seen is the "Dirty Dancing" one. I thought the dancing in that movie was great, but ( this is a "Senior" forum ), I don't think any of these are even close to the golden age of the Hollywood musical. I am not proficient enough to post videos. I'll just drop a few names. Donald O'Connor, Gene Kelly, Fred Astaire, Gwen Vernon, Eleanor Powell, Cid Charisse, Vera Ellen, Ann Miller. I'm missing a couple of others. Those were _dancers_! 

:bounce:      :rain:                                                                                                           :banana::applause2::applause2::applause2:


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

Underock1, I beg your pardon...I included Gene Kelly "Singin' in the Rain"...a classic.


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 17, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Underock1, I beg your pardon...I included Gene Kelly "Singin' in the Rain"...a classic.



Sorry. Missed it. Old guy, here. ld:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2015)

The barn raising dance in 7 brides for 7 brothers...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2015)

Gene kelly, Debbie reynolds, and Donald O'connor...in Singing in the rain..

Good mornin' good mornin'...


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh Holly, that's a good one!

This is from the movie "Hairspray" (with Ricki Lake)


----------



## Lara (Jul 17, 2015)

There is a longer version with more of Bill Robinson alone. This has been colorized. 
Normally I prefer original black and white but the difference in quality was significant.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

Grease - You're the one that I want


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2015)

Airplane! Stayin' Alive


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Gene kelly, Debbie reynolds, and Donald O'connor...in Singing in the rain..
> 
> Good mornin' good mornin'...



Great stuff!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 18, 2015)

It's a Wonderful Life - Charleston Contest Pool Party


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Butterfly (Jul 23, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I'm _almost _ashamed of myself for drooling.
> Richard Gere in a tux....
> Al Pacino was still yummy in 1992...
> Antonia Banderas...not bad
> ...




I enthusiastically join you in the drooling!!!  Richard Gere in a tux, YUM!   Did you see him in American Gigolo?  Ooooooo!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 31, 2015)

Sorry for late reply Butterfly. Yes I DID see American Gigolo!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 29, 2017)

Another fun dancing thread.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 7, 2017)

From "Hairspray" ....the Madison


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 8, 2017)

This is just a short, not a movie.  However, the group became well-known in later years.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs2j8f7H2WY


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2017)

One of the longest dance scenes in film history.....


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Big Horn (Feb 6, 2018)

She reminds me of the unhappy Indians.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 6, 2018)




----------

